# Grammostola sp. concepcion



## Lucara (Sep 30, 2007)

I just picked up a 3.5"-4" G. concepcion. Has anyone else seen them around? How common are they and what is the usual going price?


----------



## Luca Torelli (Sep 30, 2007)

Lucara said:


> I just picked up a 3.5"-4" G. concepcion. Has anyone else seen them around? How common are they and what is the usual going price?


Hi, also my Grammostola was sold as sp. Concepcion; I've bought her in Germany as a subadult for 15euro. I've seen them only a couple of times in the expos here in Italy.

There she is:

http://www.tarantole.com/Galleria%20foto/Grammostola%20rosea/GR3.jpg

hope you like her


----------



## ednep (Sep 30, 2007)

Luca Torelli said:


> Hi, also my Grammostola was sold as sp. Concepcion; I've bought her in Germany as a subadult for 15euro. I've seen them only a couple of times in the expos here in Italy.
> 
> There she is:
> 
> ...


wow nice....:clap:


----------



## cheetah13mo (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks alot like Paraphysa scrofa. Interesting and very pretty.


----------



## thedude (Sep 30, 2007)

where did you get the T?


----------



## Lucara (Sep 30, 2007)

I picked mine up at the Tampa show in Florida. It said it was the first time in the US but I bought it for $25 so I wasn't completely sure. The more that I look it up though the more that I believe it! As soon as I get my camera back I will take pictures of her!


----------



## bliss (Sep 30, 2007)

there has been much debate on this.   i highly doubt it is P scrofa   i've talked to many germans who have imported this species into germany, and they believe that it is just a name that people in chile stamp on a Red phase rosea to make it sell better...  however i talk to a couple chilean T dealers and they say it is different, though a lot of these "concepcion"  are from the same locality as the rosea and rcf rosea...  not sure how accurate either one is, but i'd LOVE to get my hands on a concepcion and look at some characteristics.   but honestly --   i'd REAAAAALy love grammostola sp north, and was about to get some, but i guess that won't be happening


----------



## penny'smom (Sep 30, 2007)

I also doubt this is a _P scrofa _as the mirror patch is the wrong shape and color.  I would lean towards the rosea RCF, since the mirror patch matches the patch on my rosea, who is the tan/brown form.

Here is a good shot of Penny's mirror patch






Here is my scrofa sling "Sonoi"


----------



## Lucara (Sep 30, 2007)

It looks like a rcf rosea and an A. seemanni got together.

Perfect pictures of what mine looks like:

http://theraphosidae.fotopic.net/c907556.html


----------



## thedude (Sep 30, 2007)

Lucara said:


> It looks like a rcf rosea and an A. seemanni got together.
> 
> Perfect pictures of what mine looks like:
> 
> http://theraphosidae.fotopic.net/c907556.html


sorry to bring it up but hybrid maybe lol j/k . i guess this sp is newly discoverd?


----------



## julesaussies (Sep 30, 2007)

Lucara said:


> It looks like a rcf rosea and an A. seemanni got together.
> 
> Perfect pictures of what mine looks like:
> 
> http://theraphosidae.fotopic.net/c907556.html


Interesting pics. i was especially curious about the ones of the front two pair of legs/feet. Is that structure specific to the G. concepcion species? My G. rosea's legs/feet don't look like that at all. 

http://images5.fotopic.net/?iid=ygd1c4&noresize=1&nostamp=1&quality=70


----------



## Lucara (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm not sure I really dont know alot about this species at all =/. I do know that when it was in the box at the show, its legs reminded me of the cambridgei's legs. Not sure why but it did! =D Its friggin awsome looking anyway!! Argh...I want my camera..


----------



## SouthernStyle (Sep 30, 2007)

I've seen a Lot of these come into the market lately, People are calling them Everything from Chilean Fire's to Chilean Flames... And even labeling them as their OLD school latin name...
Most of these that are in the market now are Just G.Rosea RCF's....I had the same question with mine back when I bought her from Glades, And She Turned out to be that RCF...Esentially, Just a BRIGHT Red Rosy...Pretty Cool Tarantulas Though, And mine seems to have the same temperment as a regular G.Rosea Would...Not even in the SLIGHTEST bit agressive....
Here's a Couple Pix of What she looks like...just for Referance


----------



## GoTerps (Sep 30, 2007)

Lucara said:


> I just picked up a 3.5"-4" G. concepcion. Has anyone else seen them around? How common are they and what is the usual going price?


Can you please post ventral images?  With emphasis on the scopulae of the metatarsus...

Eric


----------



## Lucara (Sep 30, 2007)

I currently dont have my camera but I will see if I can find one around the house.


----------



## julesaussies (Sep 30, 2007)

GoTerps said:


> Can you please post ventral images?  With emphasis on the scopulae of the metatarsus...
> 
> Eric


That's what i was curious about. 

The T in SouthernStyle's pics don't depict the same characteristics on the metatarsus as shown on the link. The pics on the link it is so obvious it can easily be seen even from the dorsal view.


----------



## SouthernStyle (Sep 30, 2007)

julesaussies said:


> That's what i was curious about.
> 
> The T in SouthernStyle's pics don't depict the same characteristics on the metatarsus as shown on the link. The pics on the link it is so obvious it can easily be seen even from the dorsal view.


I'll See if I can snag a better pic of her when I get back home....Then We'll go from there


----------



## Lucara (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh! I see what your looking for! I'm not so good with the technical parts of T's but after studying the pictures I understand now. Lemmy go check on the camera thing.


----------



## Lucara (Sep 30, 2007)

Oookay, my moms camera is a piece of crap so I'm going to have to wait until I can get my camera back which will hopefully be in a day or two. I do know that its the tarantula from the link that I sent. It has a the little flairs near the end of the toes or tarsels. Thats prolly why I thought its legs looked like the cambridgei's =P. Anyway, I will get a vent pic and a full body pic of it as soon as I get my camera. 
I love its attitude! It lets me pick it up and flip it over. Lol =D Very cool little spider.


----------



## julesaussies (Sep 30, 2007)

Lucara said:


> Oookay, my moms camera is a piece of crap so I'm going to have to wait until I can get my camera back which will hopefully be in a day or two. I do know that its the tarantula from the link that I sent. It has a the little flairs near the end of the toes or tarsels. Thats prolly why I thought its legs looked like the cambridgei's =P. Anyway, I will get a vent pic and a full body pic of it as soon as I get my camera.
> I love its attitude! It lets me pick it up and flip it over. Lol =D Very cool little spider.


Very cool - yeah those 'flairs' (high tech term - lol) were the first things i noticed. Can't wait to see yours. Very interesting. Its metatarsus definately looks different than any G. rosea i've ever seen. Congrats!


----------



## Lucara (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh I'm all into the tarantula high tech terms! =D
The leg above the toes, big fang thingies, web spinner thingy. Lol I'm still working on the scientific names of them, I'll worry about the rest after I get those. Lmao


----------



## julesaussies (Oct 1, 2007)

Lucara said:


> Oh I'm all into the tarantula high tech terms! =D
> The leg above the toes, big fang thingies, web spinner thingy. Lol I'm still working on the scientific names of them, I'll worry about the rest after I get those. Lmao


i have completely corrupted my 12 year old niece. She actually corrects her 7th grade science teacher with the use of scientific names and comes home complaining that she can't believe he uses common names!! 

And don't even get her started on the difference between venomous and poisonous!! LMAO!!


----------



## problemchildx (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow someone send me one! 

Great colors


----------



## bliss (Oct 1, 2007)

SouthernStyle said:


>


  now here's what i've been wondering..  do opisthosomal patterns play any role?   i know it could just be a varient but look at almost all G rosea.  the black stripe above the pedicel is big and thick,  whereas the one on your pic there, SouthernStyle, starts out very pointed at the pedicel and widens as it progresses backwards.   

  you see i actually took measurements (spermathicae, uterus externus, etc.)  of two my roseas - one of my 4" female normal rosies and one of my 4" female RCF rosies...  and i realize that every T is different in its own way, and that one may have larger accessory/sexual organs than another, but spermathicae shape and size, etc etc were almost identical.  im guessing someone has already done all of this work, which is why i think G rosea RCF isn't known as a different species (G spatulata) anymore (at least the last time i checked).  of course, measurements mean nothing, the only way to truly distinguish between species is with some DNA testing and some darn good microscopes LOL.     but i don't think i'll have that kinda money anytime soon 

  this is why i want Grammostola sp concepcion.  i would like to compare their molts to the RCF rosea and NCF rosea molts i have. 

  and of course, i can't just leave it all one sided, i need some molts of the males too... from all three species (or in this case, supposed species).   gotta do both genders, can't go by one gender alone.  deceased males would also be handy, considering i could take a bit closer look at the palps and hooks.


 do you guys have any thoughts on the Opisthosomal stripe, near the pedicel?? 


  ~dan

 PS:  i'll post some pics of my RCF rosea later on..     she's different than a lot i have seen, she seems almost pink, and her carapace is the nice rosie color too


----------



## fantasticp (Oct 1, 2007)

julesaussies said:


> And don't even get her started on the difference between venomous and poisonous!! LMAO!!


That one gets me too. If you're that worried about them, jst don't eat them, right? Can't be too hard to suppress the urge, lol.


----------



## Lucara (Oct 4, 2007)

Getting my camera tomorrow so I can post pictures then! =D


----------



## Lucara (Oct 6, 2007)

http://www.tarantulas.us/forums/showthread.php?t=6357

Pictures of my concepcion!
If that doesnt work than just go to www.tarantulas.us. Go into the general discussions and it will be in there. Tell me what you think!!!


----------



## ratz00 (Oct 8, 2007)

Here is my G. rosea sp. concepcion.








and my RCF....


----------

